# too warm to bother shooting a deer



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

When its hot out and you dont want to mess with a deer but they come by any way so I shot him with my camera. There are a few 10 pointers hanging around but a larger 9 with a forked G2 that Id rather send the 800 grain arrow and homemade broadhead through. I will shoot him when it get cooler.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe if he doesn't wander off somewhere


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Deer that you pass rarely come by a second time has been my experience unless you have a large chunk of woods and neighbors who think the same way. It was warm in Africa, well spring, that wouldn't stop anyone from loosing an arrow or dropping the hammer. When does your season open?


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

I blew off the early doe season...

I didn't want to process a deer while fighting off mosquitoes and deerflies....


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Well it's a good thing you didn't shoot him yet. 😀 Going to be in the 40's every night for awhile starting Wed. We're getting there...


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

I process my own and have passed up some also because it was to warm....to cold....to tired....raining....don’t feel like gutting in the dark with flash light in my mouth....
CRAP I THINK I MIGHT BE GETTING OLD!🤔
Never seemed to stop me years ago!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Heehaw said:


> I process my own and have passed up some also because it was to warm....to cold....to tired....raining....don’t feel like gutting in the dark with flash light in my mouth....
> CRAP I THINK I MIGHT BE GETTING OLD!🤔
> Never seemed to stop me years ago!


Headlamps are all the rage these days..


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

We hung caribou quarters and loin in a covered & screened shed where temps got into the 70s daytime but cool nights and breezes. Guys I was with skinned and hung mule deer in the shade in NM when it also got that warm but again cool nights.

In Michigan when I’ve shot deer in October and even November in those temps I’d skin and then either butcher or get quarters cooled down pronto. It’s often so damned humid here that the meat doesn’t dry out and glaze with a cool night, and I never want to chance it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I have been shooting deer in Late August to mid-September for years! Ice 'em down (if you have to) and get to a cooler ASAP. I have NEVER had any issues whatsoever.
<----<<<


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought an old refrigerator just for this reason. Put a couple racks in the fridge... Skin, quarter and hang! done deal! I'll let them hang in the fridge for a couple days (Maybe longer) and them butcher.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

jrose said:


> I bought an old refrigerator just for this reason. Put a couple racks in the fridge... Skin, quarter and hang! done deal! I'll let them hang in the fridge for a couple days (Maybe longer) and them butcher.


I have the same thing.. I can not tell you how many youth hunters deer I have hung in it but it's been plenty..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We solved the issue of hunting in warm weather by buying and installing a walk-in cooler in my buddies barns. I killed a cow elk the first week of the season in ‘16 when it was hot out. It was skinned right in the cooler that evening. The first one we purchased a florist cooler that I found on Craigslist. We disassembled it and installed it in a building at work, when you retired it was moved to Harsen Island. The second one we made from insulated metal paneling and bought the compressor/evaporator and put it in a barn in Long Rapids. I have no idea how many deer have been in those coolers but we have also used it for bear.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

It cooled way down so when he came back I shot him.


----------

